# WM. ENGELKING HALLETTSVILLE, TEXAS



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 4, 2022)

Wm. Engelking / Hallettsville, Texas / Bottle 
One of the rarest bottles in Texas. 
This variation is the only one known to exist in any condition and resides in my personal collection. Listed on the hutchbook.com as TX0361.3.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 4, 2022)

Very cool!  Lots of "one example known" bottles here in Texas...makes collecting here pretty exciting.


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 4, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> Very cool! Lots of "one example known" bottles here in Texas...makes collecting here pretty exciting.



Or just the Deep South in general. Bottles become less rarer and less valuable the higher up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 5, 2022)

As a collector of both New Hampshire and Texas bottles, I'd have to say that is a bit of a generalization.  There are rare and valuable bottles from all across the country.  More accurately it might be said that certain genres of bottles, such as hutch sodas, tend to be more in demand and thus more expensive in the south than in the north.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 5, 2022)

I collect veterinary bottles and, if you are looking for the early ones (pre-1880), they are very hard to find no matter where you live.  That said I know of only one company selling vet meds made here in Louisiana.  Dr Sylvester out of New Orleans and those are more like 1920's.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 5, 2022)

This Dr. Sylvester?  Headless sadly, but dug in Houston.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 5, 2022)

Congrats on that find. I love Hutch's & have many hundreds of them from Michigan. But not just the south has rare desirable valuable Hutch's, Many from the North also. LEON.

P.S.  I.T. or Indian Territory Hutchs are always expensive & Alaska.


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 6, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> This Dr. Sylvester? Headless sadly, but dug in Houston.



Nice sharp embossing. Digging in Houston is a hit or miss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 11, 2022)

Clayton J. Migl said:


> Or just the Deep South in general. Bottles become less rarer and less valuable the higher up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"...the higher up" what ?


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 19, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> "...the higher up" what ?



Northern bottles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

